# Strange GTX260



## [Ion] (May 10, 2010)

So I got the GTX260 yesterday, and I have it installed and running F@H.  However, even with the shaders at 1404mhz (highest I can go in MSI Afterburner) with the core at stock and the memory slightly OCed, I'm topping out at ~6800 PPD (450pt WUs).  Now, this is a good ~3k ahead of the 8800GTS, and considering it was a free upgrade, I'm not going to complain.  However, I was hoping for more like ~7500 or so.  I'll try to get a GPU-Z SS at some point (on the laptop currently).  Has anyone else experienced this sort of behavior?


----------



## GSquadron (May 10, 2010)

What about drivers?


----------



## mlee49 (May 10, 2010)

I hope not, I'm about to buy a 260 for F@H myself.

I'll see what happens and let ya know.


----------



## bogmali (May 10, 2010)

192 or 216 SP?


----------



## Bot (May 10, 2010)

it also depends in WU's but i'd say between 6500 and 7500 sounds about right


----------



## sneekypeet (May 10, 2010)

yeah my 275 and 285 pretty well OC'd got like 7500-8000 and 8000-9000 respectively (WU dependant of course) I say your 260 is about right.


----------



## [Ion] (May 11, 2010)

bogmali said:


> 192 or 216 SP?



192:





On 353s, I can get up to ~7800 PPD, as low as 6300 on 548s, 6800 on 450s.
197.45 drivers

EDIT: The card:













EDIT2:  On average, I'm getting between ~2500 and 3500 PPD more than the 8800GTS


----------



## theonedub (May 11, 2010)

Those numbers look to be pretty close to what I remember getting on my 260 c216. My 275s get 9700ppd on 450WUs with shaders at 1584, so 6800-7500 is about right with 192 and 14xx shaders I think. Maybe be more aggressive on those clocks


----------



## [Ion] (May 11, 2010)

I can OC the core and mem more, but MSI Afterburner won't let me go past 1405mhz on the shaders...should I try Rivatuner/EVGA Precision?


----------



## theonedub (May 11, 2010)

You know with a stock clock of 1080 and with that look, that card is an OE pull. I remember reading that some OE cards have limited abilities. I am pretty sure the stock shader on a normal 260 is 12xx. Try Precision, but the limitation might be in hardware. (OR I could be completely off base )


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

theonedub said:


> You know with a stock clock of 1080 and with that look, that card is an OE pull. I remember reading that some OE cards have limited abilities. I am pretty sure the stock shader on a normal 260 is 12xx. Try Precision, but the limitation might be in hardware. (OR I could be completely off base )



It is an OEM, it came from my grandfather's Dell (he ordered a dedicated GPU so he could run the native res of his 22" LCD without realizing what a GTX260 was, so I swapped him for my 8800GTS G80) 
I bumped it up to the 147x shaders (using EVGA Precision), and it had a ~250 PPD increase (average), I'm now looking at ~7200 on 450s and about 7800 on 587s.


----------



## theonedub (May 12, 2010)

That's about the clock I was using and I got better PPD. Are you using the tray or the console client (the console client looks like a DOS Command Prompt and the tray client has the viewer you can open). You should be using the Console Client, the other one uses resources to draw the proteins, which is cool, but impacts PPD (or so I have heard). Try using the console client and see if the PPD goes up


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

Tray...I'll switch over this evening and see if it makes a difference

EDIT:  Did you have a c192 or a c216?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2010)

Okay, I'm confused.  GPU-z says that it's 192 shaders but 55nm process???  I thought only the 216's were 55nm.  It's OEM though, so I know that means that all the rules can go out the window.


----------



## theonedub (May 13, 2010)

Mine was a 216 and I know yours is a 192, but it still seems lower than what I would expect. I would try the console just to see if it helps, otherwise I am at a loss and would have to chalk it up to being a cut down OE card.


----------



## johnspack (May 13, 2010)

Those number are close to what my 216 55nm and 65nm 260s get.  It goes up and down depending on the wu.  352s might get close to 7.5k.


----------



## RX-7 (May 13, 2010)

that card does not look right for a gtx 260


----------



## johnspack (May 13, 2010)

It looks almost identical to my PNY 260 216sp 55nm model.  I'll monitor my ppd tonight,  but I'm still pretty sure those are 260 numbers....


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2010)

Do I have this right?  core 518 shaders 1008 memory 1080@stock.


----------



## BraveSoul (May 13, 2010)

im getting 7800ppd with 587point unit. EVGA 260 216sp OC edition, stock speeds, not a console version, however  using RealVNC, no monitor, as soon as i start browsing/moving things around or lunching gpu-z ppd drops to 6200...give or take
_____________________________




Antec1200 filter project


----------



## [Ion] (May 14, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Do I have this right?  core 518 shaders 1008 memory 1080@stock.



Yeah?  Is this bad?  I've never had anything new than G92 before 
I tried the console client, it had no change in PPD so I'm sticking with the tray client so I can watch the viewer occasionally (yes, I know this kills PPD, but it looks cool)

On a 353pt WU, I'm typically getting exactly 8026 PPD.  Woot!


----------



## NastyHabits (May 14, 2010)

Those stock clocks are low.  My GTS 260 (EVGA) is 575 core/12xx shaders /999 memory.  (Sorry, I'm at work and don't remember the exact stock shader settings.)  It's wierd how your memory settings are higher.  Your PPD looks about right for a 192 core card.  They just a little bit below my 216's PPD.   I wouldn't worry about it.  Use EVGA precision to set the core a wee bit higher (about 25 should do), lower the memory back to stock, sit back and fold.


----------



## [Ion] (May 14, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Those stock clocks are low.  My GTS 260 (EVGA) is 575 core/12xx shaders /999 memory.  (Sorry, I'm at work and don't remember the exact stock shader settings.)  It's wierd how your memory settings are higher.  Your PPD looks about right for a 192 core card.  They just a little bit below my 216's PPD.   I wouldn't worry about it.  Use EVGA precision to set the core a wee bit higher (about 25 should do), lower the memory back to stock, sit back and fold.



Will do, I'll OC it a bit more tonight (not at home ATM).  Unfortunately, my PPD is going to drop, especially over this weekend, my parents are complaining about the power usage so the computer is going to be off more


----------

